# Nightwatch Pigeon



## ilsonchic (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, i hope this isnt a silly question but..I live across the road from an old empty building which is now home to pigeons. One window is open so they can get in and out. Over the past couple of weeks ive noticed that one pigeon sits out all night on the ledge next to the open window. Can anyone plz tell me if he(?) would probably be either a tame old boy lost (too high n dark to see if he has ring), orphaned, widowed, out casted or on gaurd on nightshift? its just one of those pondering thoughts that keeps me awake. folks think im mad that i get upset at the thought of him being lost and lonely not being with the other pigeons


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Not a silly question.

I think it is possible that it's just his choice. If the pigeons are nesting inside, he may have a mate in the nest and he is roosting away from the nest, as is often the case.

We have pigeons in our aviary, and many of the boys and girls roost separately, and though there are plenty of boxes several of them like to be on a perch in the open.

BTW Nightwatch Pigeon would be a good name for a book


----------



## ilsonchic (Aug 13, 2013)

thank you john, thats put my mind at rest a bit. felt sad at the thought of him being lonely lol. ohh and if you write a book feel free to use title haha..thank you again for your reply


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I think he may also be curious, wanting to observe the night action.

I had several rescued-as-a-baby-and-hand-raised pigeons spend time on the window ledge across the street from our apartment, at night. Several preferred to sleep away from home and mix with the street crowd as they got older. I kept a window open. I would lie in bed, watching *Wieteke* watching me. 

They don't want to plan for a nest in a place where there is too much through traffic, where it would be dangerous.

Unfortunately, some local [pigeons (in Cologne) would plan for a nest on a balcony which would be unused during the winter, and have a nest and babies in place when the apartment owner decided to use the balcony in spring. My first hand-raised baby (*Pidgiepoo*) was placed on the street along with his sibling, in a flower pot, in April (winter weather in Germany) and abandoned by the apartment dweller.


----------

